

Show HN: Hacking SMS Voting - jonathanhculver
http://jonathanhculver.tumblr.com/post/50314188473/sms-vote-inflator

======
laurent123456
Real URL: [http://jonathanhculver.tumblr.com/post/50314188473/sms-
vote-...](http://jonathanhculver.tumblr.com/post/50314188473/sms-vote-
inflator)

------
arxanas
Tropo looked good. I signed up. And then I changed my password...

> The password you have entered is invalid. Passwords may contain numbers,
> letters, dashes, periods, and underscores.

I guess I'm not using it.

~~~
jonathanhculver
That's too bad. I love them because they allow you to do all development for
free and only pay when you release to production.

------
sarvagyavaish
did Tropo not require any kind of verification on the phone numbers you were
sending messages from?

~~~
toast0
Those are numbers assigned to his tropo account (at $3/month per number for a
Tropo production account); Tropo doesn't allow for sender spoofing on SMS.

I'm not sure why his company would run an internal SMS voting campaign, and
not limit to phone numbers from the employee address book, but I'm guessing
they'll start that pretty soon.

~~~
jonathanhculver
Yeah great point, I'm sure that's what they will start doing. Luckily the
company is small enough that it's feasible to check against all employee phone
numbers.

